# Rip it apart 2.0



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Another repipe... lets see whats up wit all the hater... rip it apart bioys.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Another repipe....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

:thumbup1:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That washing machine drain looks like a big ol' S trap


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe an optical illusion, but it looks like it's running uphill


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

What is that on the washing machine line after the trap, but before it drops? Backwater valve? And is there a vent on the w/m line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> What is that on the washing machine line after the trap, but before it drops? Backwater valve? And is there a vent on the w/m line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I though the same thing, but the main cast iron line is in all likelihood a vented line. So it may not be up to code......

To satisfy the code, the laundry should be dumping into a stack.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why leave that big old house trap? So it can clog? Maybe that was the original call, main line stoppage.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

In ny you must have a house trap.... everytime i post guys ask this.... the washing machine can dump in from a 45 degree or more on a horizontial building drain. Although a sure vent would have been better applied. That is a back water valve as it is the lowest fixture in the house and now if the main cloggs it will dump out the house vent. Funny how some one stated the the washing machine looks like an s trap.... there was a post a few years ago i stated that any trap norlt vented is an s trap and i was bombarded with hate.... but now when looked at and stated by some one else it is true and clear.... so i am in agrement but also i am besidesmds myself because i said that and everyone laughed..... ANY TRAP NOT VENT IS IN ESSENSE AN S TRAP


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

I thinks impressive that its all done out of no hub on a residential job. Is this a code thing where your at? I do see some pvc up high in the pics

Nice work! ☝


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> In ny you must have a house trap.... everytime i post guys ask this.... the washing machine can dump in from a 45 degree or more on a horizontial building drain. Although a sure vent would have been better applied. That is a back water valve as it is the lowest fixture in the house and now if the main cloggs it will dump out the house vent. Funny how some one stated the the washing machine looks like an s trap.... there was a post a few years ago i stated that any trap norlt vented is an s trap and i was bombarded with hate.... but now when looked at and stated by some one else it is true and clear.... so i am in agrement but also i am besidesmds myself because i said that and everyone laughed..... ANY TRAP NOT VENT IS IN ESSENSE AN S TRAP


I dont know why you keep on insisting that house traps are required in NY, I worked in the sewer dept for 5 years before being a plumber and it was common knowledge that any house with a "house trap" was completely outdated and we recommended removing it, they're a pain in the ass.
It must be a downstate rule...another reason I don't take it seriously


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Fail!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I guess you would need that backwater valve for the future blockage your going to give your customers with that back-pitched building drain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> I guess you would need that backwater valve for the future blockage your going to give your customers with that back-pitched building drain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Plumbdrum, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. I mentioned it in post #6 and no one else said anything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ROCcity88 said:


> I dont know why you keep on insisting that house traps are required in NY, I worked in the sewer dept for 5 years before being a plumber and it was common knowledge that any house with a "house trap" was completely outdated and we recommended removing it, they're a pain in the ass.
> It must be a downstate rule...another reason I don't take it seriously


well before you get into a pissing match about how upstate plumbing is better than downstate...what do you mean by" another reason I dont take it" ?? 
house traps are required by code here.. I have a house upstate by oneonta and you want to talk about fuked up plumbing and lack of any plumbing inspectors in areas , so any ******* can try their hand at plumbing...so lets not get that battle started....ps, I dont have a house trap on the house upstate, but it goes into my own septic system....
their is no reason for all that nohub and waste of money doing it that way, and hammering the customer for that price, the washing machine needs to go into a y and be vented...and the back pitch wont help either....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Thanks Plumbdrum, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. I mentioned it in post #6 and no one else said anything.




That's not the only issue with that abortion, but it's the holiday season so I will stop there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

It is not back pirched u fail..... wrong....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

It is no hub because the ease of installetion quality of the plumbing and service ability... i charge more for pvc jobs......


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is that another one of those unvented wet vents


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> It is no hub because the ease of installetion quality of the plumbing and service ability... i charge more for pvc jobs......


im not going to argue with you, but if you dont find pvc easier to work with and cheaper than no hub and all those expensive clamps..you got to explain that one further..doesnt make any sense, but if you can show it does, ill listen...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im not going to argue with you, but if you dont find pvc easier to work with and cheaper than no hub and all those expensive clamps..you got to explain that one further..doesnt make any sense, but if you can show it does, ill listen...




He's just drunk and confused again. Ask that question again when he sobers up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> He's just drunk and confused again. Ask that question again when he sobers up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hes spelling a heck of alot better, so I was hoping that was an indication of soberness...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are sanitary tees allowed on there backs in NY?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

jnohs said:


> It is not back pirched u fail..... wrong....


Maybe the house is crooked so it looks back pitched :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope he stay away from boiler replacement jobs.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

And just how is cast cheaper and faster?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

He probably use stolen material 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

No separate vent on the washer trap.

No "raised bead adapter" converting from cast to PVC.

Yep sanitary Tee on it's back.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> He probably use stolen material
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


What r u FU#$ing stupid


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

GAN said:


> No separate vent on the washer trap.
> 
> No "raised bead adapter" converting from cast to PVC.
> 
> Yep sanitary Tee on it's back.


It is called a cp33 mission coupling that it a Cast X PVC 3in X 3in coupler...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> It is called a cp33 mission coupling that it a Cast X PVC 3in X 3in coupler...


could you please explain how piping that out in CI and clamps is cheaper and faster than PVC...:whistling2:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Untill u become a master u will never know... quality is fisrt... then when coupled with speed of installation... then when coupled with service ability..... if and when you never own a business you will never know.... quality 1st.....the power of the cost is insignificant to quality... also not one oiece am i married to.... what if there is a leak.... swap out the fitting. Or the clamp no problem... cast is obvilously superior to pvc. So the discussion should stop there.....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

No messy crappy glue. No having to wedge pieces together with the slipp-point when installing pvc some time you run in to the situation where the pieces will fitt perfectly but only after having them installed..... the need to slipp the pipe togther inorder to complet the fitting connection can get annoying and result in a questionable joint... if u do not know what i am talking about then you must not have done many pvc repipes in tight quarters... 112 pipe and 2 pipe are not really an issues but 3 and especially 4 in those certian scenarios can creat less then perfect joints and pissed of attitudes.. also when done with the job no glue on your clothes.... a big plus.. it only takes 1 or 2 dripps over the couse of a few job to destroy and clothing item.... and here in ny in peopls ho es what they want is the best... i am not here to provide the cheapest job with the cheapest materials... in fact it is the compllete oposite.. i am here to charge tbe most and supply the higest quality install.....sure... a sure vent would be nice on the washing machine. But that is not inherant to the pvc-cast discussion we are having....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> Untill u become a master u will never know... quality is fisrt... then when coupled with speed of installation... then when coupled with service ability..... if and when you never own a business you will never know.... quality 1st.....the power of the cost is insignificant to quality... also not one oiece am i married to.... what if there is a leak.... swap out the fitting. Or the clamp no problem... cast is obvilously superior to pvc. So the discussion should stop there.....


so basically you have no clue what your talking about....im a licensed master plumber for over 26 years and have my own business...maybe when you learn how to do plumbing , we can re visit this question...because if you think that abomination of pipe and clamps is something to be proud of, you have another thing coming...and a nice try at skirting the question...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> No messy crappy glue. No having to wedge pieces together with the slipp-point when installing pvc some time you run in to the situation where the pieces will fitt perfectly but only after having them installed..... the need to slipp the pipe togther inorder to complet the fitting connection can get annoying and result in a questionable joint... if u do not know what i am talking about then you must not have done many pvc repipes in tight quarters... 112 pipe and 2 pipe are not really an issues but 3 and especially 4 in those certian scenarios can creat less then perfect joints and pissed of attitudes.. also when done with the job no glue on your clothes.... a big plus.. it only takes 1 or 2 dripps over the couse of a few job to destroy and clothing item.... and here in ny in peopls ho es what they want is the best... i am not here to provide the cheapest job with the cheapest materials... in fact it is the compllete oposite.. i am here to charge tbe most and supply the higest quality install.....sure... a sure vent would be nice on the washing machine. But that is not inherant to the pvc-cast discussion we are having....


another drunken spelling mess..if you learned how to run pvc, there is no problems and very easy todo..so you are admitting to have to take apart and change your piping many times to get it to work, if you did it right the first time, no need for that...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> another drunken spelling mess..if you learned how to run pvc, there is no problems and very easy todo..so you are admitting to have to take apart and change your piping many times to get it to work, if you did it right the first time, no need for that...




Yup, he fell off the wagon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont think he ever got on...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jnohs said:


> ...rip it apart bioys.


Better? :jester:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats funny


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Why would your torment yourself by posting pics here? Who are you trying to impress and why do you care?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so basically you have no clue what your talking about....im a licensed master plumber for over 26 years and have my own business...maybe when you learn how to do plumbing , we can re visit this question*...because if you think that abomination of pipe and clamps is something to be proud of, you have another thing coming*...and a nice try at skirting the question...














Now that's funny right there......:laughing:


He is correct however about cast iron at least from the point of view that it is more forgiving than PVC.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here have jnohs first pictures of his pvc plumbing work here... proudly did it as a hack without liencse. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here have jnohs first pictures of his pvc plumbing work here... proudly did it as a hack without liencse. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


I think he has those on his business web-sight..


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys suck a$$


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

It is to be constructive... but the attitudes here are horriable... everyone here talks junk but i dont any pic rolling in of there self-righteous work


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so basically you have no clue what your talking about....im a licensed master plumber for over 26 years and have my own business...maybe when you learn how to do plumbing , we can re visit this question...because if you think that abomination of pipe and clamps is something to be proud of, you have another thing coming...and a nice try at skirting the question...


Skirt the question u Fu$*... I answered the question directly... It is your brain that skirted the answer.... So basically your a FU$^!!! You are a licensed duch bag!!!! over 26 years of talking sH$%...!!! I eat guys like you for breakfast... You talk junk and act as if.... You are a total sockpuppet with no positive input...


Show me some pictures that show you are the plumbing god.... Or are you just talking sh#@


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> It is to be constructive... but the attitudes here are horriable... everyone here talks junk but i dont any pic rolling in of there self-righteous work


I gave you a chance to explain yourself and why you use certain materials and why and you just gave a line of bull$hit that you probably use on your poor customers..poor for being overpriced and poor to put up with your crap work you try to pas off as professional..I think you go to home depot just to play in the plumbing isle with all the parts and pieces like a little child, then try to do the same in peoples houses...:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> Skirt the question u Fu$*... I answered the question directly... It is your brain that skirted the answer.... So basically your a FU$^!!! You are a licensed duch bag!!!! over 26 years of talking sH$%...!!! I eat guys like you for breakfast... You talk junk and act as if.... You are a total sockpuppet with no positive input...
> 
> 
> Show me some pictures that show you are the plumbing god.... Or are you just talking sh#@


so how much do you drink??? do you go drunk to peoples houses to work, it certainly looks it from what you post...
so why do you post pictures then cry like a raped prisoner when you get feed back???
and then bad mouth those that ask questions or point out constructive criticism of the work you post?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here are a few pics of jnols working....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and a few of jnols before or after work, who would know the difference...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

jnohs said:


> It is to be constructive... but the attitudes here are horriable... everyone here talks junk but i dont any pic rolling in of there self-righteous work




The only horrible thing around here is your spelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my work, pick it apart..









Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Here's my work, pick it apart..


Where's the blue pipe for the return?!?!? Such a hack!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Also I don't see any dielectric unions nowhere.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Here's my work, pick it apart..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where's the meatballs and garlic bread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats the new air radiant heating system being installed nowa days...and it doubles as a heated towel holder...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Yo are the worst deplorable people I have ever met
. Self righteous wanna bes


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Shew some pictures of your work.... U cant cause b it isn't your work... it is not your business. And it is way worse than what I have posted here... other wise you would have put some actions behind your vs post... but nope no pics because u know I know the truth and that is u are to affraid........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> Shew some pictures of your work.... U cant cause b it isn't your work... it is not your business. And it is way worse than what I have posted here... other wise you would have put some actions behind your vs post... but nope no pics because u know I know the truth and that is u are to affraid........


Dude, you posted a pic of your work with the tittle" rip it apart" you got some constructive criticism, noone called you names or was nasty to you!! you came back swinging and calling people every name in the book and now your still bltching because you started the name calling and your getting the same back..what the heck do you want when you post a pic with a challenge??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I questioned the other site about admitting you in there, wow, you are kicked out before you can get in! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a question Would it have been possible to have the plumbing piped in vertical with a sweep going into the trap? It seems pretty close though.I am sure there is a reason why


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Dude, you posted a pic of your work with the tittle" rip it apart" you got some constructive criticism, noone called you names or was nasty to you!! you came back swinging and calling people every name in the book and now your still bltching because you started the name calling and your getting the same back..what the heck do you want when you post a pic with a challenge??


I agree with Shtrnsdownhill on this. Jnohs, the easiest way to make friends on this site is when you get hit with questions like the one pictured is answer like this.

Option #1 
Wow, I didn't notice that. Thank you for pointing it out, the apprentice did that and I should have caught it.

Option #2 
I know I should have used a combi but that would have added 3"-4" in height and I wouldn't have been able to run the wash machine hose into the standpipe. I know it's wrong and I'm not proud, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do. You know how that is, right?

Option #3
Lie to us, say the supply house was out of combi's so I put in a santee temporarily so my customers would have a wash machine drain. I'm going back out next week to install the proper fitting.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I initially thought, 'this is a man here', after the initial debacle we had here with Jnohs. For him to return impressed me. To bad to see all the hate and profanity from him after we were invited to 'inspect' his plumbing.

Hang in there Jnohs, we don't hate you, this is just a tough place to post pictures.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I leave my perfect pin at home a lot. No one is perfect and if they tell you they never make a mistake they are lying. If you invite criticism man up and take it.

Getting ticked off, name calling and challenging people is a way of denial. Put it back on them. Never good. Then calling all "wanna-bees" is attacking all who have an opinion that is not the same as yours. Please grow up. 

If it makes you feel better. Wow that is the greatest plumbing job in the history of plumbing.


----------

